# Details of the Premiere of Mahler's 9th Symphony



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

So it's easy to find that Mahler's Symphony no. 9 premiered on June 26th, 1912 with the Vienna Philharmonic under the baton of Bruno Walter. What I was wondering is if any of the members of TC have additional knowledge about this. I was looking online and it is quite difficult to find what time the performance was, what the weather was like that day, etc. 

I would very much appreciate any details the more knowledgable members of this site can elucidate.


----------



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

Maybe this page could help you https://mahlerfoundation.info/index...-26-06-1912-symphony-no-9-premiere-posthumous it gives the basic details about the premiere (also a review of the concert by Kornold's Father in german)


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It seems difficult to find specific information on the Mahler premiere online, at least so far. But I would imagine it was a monumental and emotional premiere: “When Mahler died on May 18, 1911, Walter was at his deathbed. On June 6, he wrote to his sister that he was to conduct the premiere of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde, he did so in Munich on November 20, 1911, in the first half of an all-Mahler concert (the second half contained Mahler's Symphony No. 2). On June 26, 1912 he led the Vienna Philharmonic in the world premiere of Mahler's Symphony No. 9.” Considering the closeness that Walter had to Mahler, I would imagine this was a highly emotionally charged event.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

vesteel said:


> Maybe this page could help you https://mahlerfoundation.info/index...-26-06-1912-symphony-no-9-premiere-posthumous it gives the basic details about the premiere (also a review of the concert by Kornold's Father in german)


Thanks a lot for that!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It would be nice to know what was in that article, since most people don’t speak German. :/


----------

